# Movies With Fucked Up Charecters



## dvnj22 (Apr 24, 2013)

Ichi the killer


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

Natural Born Killers
The Shinning.


----------



## Echoe (Apr 23, 2012)

Girl, Interrupted 
(No one has said this one :tongue:?)


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

monemi said:


> The Shinning.


The Shinning? My leg hurts already. :tongue:


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

unctuousbutler said:


> The Shinning? My leg hurts already. :tongue:


gahh! Not paying attention.


----------



## FlightsOfFancy (Dec 30, 2012)

Charecters and The Shinning coming for the Oscar Screenplay in 2015.


----------



## IonOfAeons (Dec 2, 2010)

The Secret Window
One Hour Photo
Death of Seasons
The Beach
21 Grams


----------



## The Scorched Earth (May 17, 2010)

Charlie from Perks of Being a Wallflower is pretty screwed up.


----------



## FlightsOfFancy (Dec 30, 2012)

"May" is very very fucked up. Despite her sociopathy, you feel sorry for her. The ending makes you feel so conflicted. 

"Melancholia" as well.


----------



## John Coltrane (May 11, 2013)

Naked Lunch By David Croenberg


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

monemi said:


> gahh! Not paying attention.


The forum police are going to take you away now. It was nice knowing you.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

unctuousbutler said:


> The forum police are going to take you away now. It was nice knowing you.


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

monemi said:


>


You are getting the "TXGRIZZ" treatment. See end of this video.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

unctuousbutler said:


> You are getting the "TXGRIZZ" treatment. See end of this video.


----------



## Christie42476 (May 25, 2012)

Fight Club
Eastern Promises
Leaving Las Vegas
True Romance
Four Rooms
The Professional

Those are the three that immediately come to mind but which I didn't see in any other posts (apologies if I just missed it). I second (or third, etc) American Psycho, American Beauty, Requiem for a Dream, and the other Tarantino movies listed in the thread.


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

Can't believe nobody's mentioned "American History X" :shocked:


----------



## Christie42476 (May 25, 2012)

Roland787 said:


> Can't believe nobody's mentioned "American History X" :shocked:


Can't believe I failed to think of it. Nice catch.

Another oversight on my part (though it might have been mentioned already and I just missed it): Election


----------



## sjack (Mar 18, 2013)

Winnie the Pooh. 

Christopher Robinson is one crazy, schizophrenic fuck.


----------



## Eudaimonia (Sep 24, 2013)

Emerald Legend said:


> Eden lake
> The hills have eyes
> *Irreversible*


These three gave me serious nightmares. Don't even mention Irreversible around me. haha.

Jacob's Ladder
Mr Brooks
Children of Men
Crank (+II)
Seven
Trainspotting
Layer Cake
Prometheus
Spider Baby (all characters)
Deliverance


----------



## Eudaimonia (Sep 24, 2013)

Damn, my mind won't stop coming up with more movies. You're going to murder me but...

Apocalypse Now
Wicker Man
Haunting of Julia
Secret Sunshine
Closet Land
Rocky Horror Picture Show
Looper
Terrorvision
Logan's Run... haha

Ok ok... I'm done... no more.


----------

